# 05 gto who my car have any problems if the overflow tank was removed?



## tavarismickens (Mar 21, 2013)

having problems with the clearance with overflow tank


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you talking coolant overflow tank? Is it an original tank? Car been in an acident?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Trying to put an air intake in the area or something? You need to have some sort of tank but there are aftermarket ones and they can be relocated.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

eventually yes, the car will loose coolant. Thats what the over flow tank is for it captures what get forced out under pressure and then gets sucked back in as the car cools down. If you take the tank off, you will have to plug the over flow hose and I dont know how much pressure your cooling system will be under and how much it can take...danfigg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No, don't plug it, you will over pressurize the system. Leaving the tank off will force excess coolant out the overflow tube when hot, but it won't have any to replace that coolant when cooled, so your radiator will always be an inch or two low when cold.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I should of just said "NO"...You cant remove the tank---danfigg


----------



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sure you can remove it. I replaced mine with a "catch can" that is attached to the PS shock tower. Line goes from radiator overflow to the bottom of the catch can. Then hose from top of "catch can" run out of engine bay. Acts just like factory but adds a route to release excess coolant if needed.


----------

